# In need of specimens



## tnduckstuffer (Apr 23, 2008)

I am trying to get a gallery together and I need teal, sea ducks, gulf coast ducks(tree ducks etc). I don't get those in TN with full plummage and I need some to mount for show. Please mail me if you have anything.


----------



## DeluxeGoodness (Sep 29, 2008)

if you want, when our season opens, I can send you some teal or mallards. Hell i think i even have a mallard drake in the freezer already fleshed and ready to go.


----------

